# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Lucid Dream SNES Style RPG

## Gothlark

I'm in the process of making an RPG based on lucid dreaming.  Here are a few pics.  I'm pretty much ready to release a beta (intro+one level with graphics, music, and menus, among other things, subject to change) if anyone wants to try it and critique it.  Problem is I wouldn't know where to host it.  :tongue2:  




EDIT: By the way it will be in full screen, I just minimized it to take the pictures.

----------


## gameover

Wow! This looks like something I could definately get into. I love the oldschool nintendo like graphics. Theyre definately a plus. Just tell me where to sign up!

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

Yes, this definately looks cool  :smiley:  It's all graphics nowadays, but no gameplay (well, somewhat). That's why I love old-school. The games were meant to be something (unless they were liscensed...*shudders*)

----------


## Umbrasquall

That looks very cool indeed.

----------


## Evanescent

Yea it also looks a lot like seifer. But still looks awesome.

----------


## Human

It seems very interesting.   :bravo:

----------


## Gothlark

Well, it took me awhile to find a way to get it up on the net, but here it is.  I've only worked on it for about three days so it's very beta and but a small portion of what the game will be.  I'll appreciate critiques on dialogue, graphics, and gameplay so I can have some help on improving on it for when the full version comes.  I may update every once and awhile.
http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/T...alDream/TED.zip
To play choose the RPG_RT.exe file in the main folder.  Screwed up system, I know. Anyways the starting pictures are probably going to be changed later, as is the opening music, as is the text and box system, I'm going to have a panning of the dreamviews main page as an opening, and the controls are as follows:
Enter-Select/Continue Dialogue
Arrows of course are movement
Esc brings up the menu (which will probably change)
Sleep starts the game
Dream loads saved game
Wake up ends the game
In game the menu doesn't do anything but remember saves and false awaken brings you to the main menu.
Hope everything works.  Let me know if it doesn't and if you have any critiques if it does.  ::D:

----------


## wasup

the link don't work none

----------


## Gothlark

Geocities does that some times.  Try again later like it says.

----------


## Gothlark

Here's another link that should hopefully work better.  Even if it works the same, chances are that one will work at any given time.
http://b14573.tripod.com/
Click the link that says, "Here's the Game."  You can't link remotely on there.

----------


## Scwigglie

Whoa, this is great.. I'm definitely going to try it out.

How do you create these type of games, anyway? I know nothing about this..   :Oops: 

Edit: Oh, I'm having trouble.. I downloaded the zip file and a whole list of things came up when I went to unzip it..

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *Whoa, this is great.. I'm definitely going to try it out.
> 
> How do you create these type of games, anyway? I know nothing about this..  
> 
> Edit: Oh, I'm having trouble.. I downloaded the zip file and a whole list of things came up when I went to unzip it..*



I think you just click "Extract" and choose a folder (I don't know the exact problem here.)  It's because there's alot of stuff in that file, like picture files to let the engine know how to make stuff look.  Read my other post for instructions on how to play.

----------


## Gothlark

Okay, I need some help here.  I can't find a decent file hosting service.  They either don't allow zip files or are down too long.  Also, for those who did download it, the RTPe.exe message has recently been brought up to me.  I didn't think that this would be a problem but it is.  See, there is an 11 megabyte run time package needed for the engine to run that I didn't think was needed so much as an add on.  I'll host this as well as the engine itself so that the RTPe.exe file isn't a waist (you'll be able to make your own RPGs relatively easily) once I have a decent host.

----------


## Anima

good thing i already download it before tripod took a dump.

Since it's Ld related maybe Icedawg will feel generous and host it for you

----------


## Human

I agree with Anima.





> _Originally posted by Anima_
> *
> Since it's Ld related maybe Icedawg will feel generous and host it for you*

----------


## MSG

oh shoot... what did you make it with... i need to find an RPG maker that wont run out after two frikin seconds

----------


## Gothlark

I made it with RPGMaker2000 or RM2K as some call it.  I have finished some customizations on the dialogue boxes, made the first level longer, and I'm thinking that level two is going to be coined: "Dreamviews Castle."  If I do go through with this idea then I'll like a few people to sign up as characters for this place.  Say what you want your character to look like, act like, etc.  I'm not going to reveal yet, but I have several funny jokes planned.  One scene might have something to do with a certain post-whore who has an avatar of a martial artist.  ::D:

----------


## Gothlark

For those who got the game before the host went down or want to make games with this program here is a link to a few links.  You download and install RM2K first then you download and install RTP to the same folder.  Of course, my game goes in this folder aswell (if you got it.)
http://www.winsite.com/bin/Search?id=2500000036460 (EDIT:Number 8 and number 6)
So you'll have a folder called (for example) RM2K that has the RM2K components in it and a folder called RTP also in it.  If you managed to get my game in time then you'd also have a folder called Ted in it.  Hope that works.

----------


## Lomebririon

I knew it was RM2K! I use that sometimes, it is kickass. I haven't made anything because i've never had a storyline.

Maybe I should fire it up again.

----------


## Aphius

Its cool to make your own character sets and Icons in that.  :tongue2: 

I should make an Aphius set....

----------


## Gothlark

Make an Aphius set and I'll make you the conductor of the floating train.  On second thought even if you don't I will.  That is if you want to be the conductor and Dream Views Kingdom resident.  ::D:

----------


## Aphius

That would be pretty badass.  :smiley:  

I'll try and make one as soon as possible.

----------


## Gothlark

Do you know the proper size and settings for RM2K?
EDIT: How's this?  I still need a face graphic set at the size 48 pixels by 48 pixels.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> **



Thats cool.  :smiley: 

Don't use it yet, I still want to take a shot at it.  :tongue2:  





> _Originally posted by LDGuy+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(LDGuy)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I still need a face graphic set at the size 48 pixels by 48 pixels.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I just take one of their character sets and edit it.  ::D:

----------


## Gothlark

Finally, a working link.  Thanks goes to Kaniaz for hosting it.  Remember it's still pretty beta and only a demo.
http://springfieldwesterntack.com/kstuff/d...e/ldguy/TED.zip
So you do this:
http://www.winsite.com/bin/Search?id=2500000036460 (EDIT:Number 8 and number 6) 
So you'll have a folder called (for example) RM2K that has the RM2K components in it and a folder called RTP also in it.  Then you unzip my game to that folder.
You don't need the RM2K part but it allows you to make your own games relatively easily.  The RTP part is needed.
You select the RPG_RT.EXE file to play.  Arrows move, enter selects/continues dialogue, and F12 brings you to the title screen.   On the title screen, sleep starts the game, dream continues the game (if you have a saved spot), and wake up ends the game.
I hope everything works this time.

----------


## O'nus

Are you going to continue this?  Include more characters from Dream Views (maybe not all playable but as npc's).

I like it so far, keep it up, don't put it off damn you.   :tongue2:

----------


## Gothlark

I have pOOp, Squall, ffx-dreamz, nightowl, and Aphius pretty much ready to be put in.  Evanescent, Scwigglie, OpheliaBlue, Alaurast, Kaniaz, wasup, icedawg, Truthbearer, Seeker, Jin, my friend Trevor, and I (I think that's all ((for now)) are all planned to make appearances.  O'nus, do you want to be in it?  I have a pretty good idea of what you would be in the game.  I'll try not to quit on it, but I'm an obsessive compulsive (I think, never been diagnosed or whatever) so I might end up at least stopping for awhile.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> *I have pOOp, Squall, ffx-dreamz, nightowl, and Aphius pretty much ready to be put in. *Evanescent, Scwigglie, OpheliaBlue, Alaurast, Kaniaz, wasup, icedawg, Truthbearer, Seeker, Jin, my friend Trevor, and I (I think that's all ((for now)) are all planned to make appearances. *O'nus, do you want to be in it? *I have a pretty good idea of what you would be in the game. *I'll try not to quit on it, but I'm an obsessive compulsive (I think, never been diagnosed or whatever) so I might end up at least stopping for awhile.*



  ::D:  

but that was fun. it was a little short and ended when things got interested. please keep us updated on any updates  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Anima

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> *I have pOOp, Squall, ffx-dreamz, nightowl, and Aphius pretty much ready to be put in. *Evanescent, Scwigglie, OpheliaBlue, Alaurast, Kaniaz, wasup, icedawg, Truthbearer, Seeker, Jin, my friend Trevor, and I (I think that's all ((for now)) are all planned to make appearances. *O'nus, do you want to be in it? *I have a pretty good idea of what you would be in the game. *I'll try not to quit on it, but I'm an obsessive compulsive (I think, never been diagnosed or whatever) so I might end up at least stopping for awhile.*



Oh oh Can i be a character??!!  I'd be thrilled~!

----------


## Scwigglie

How do you save in the game? Are there certain check point type things?

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *How do you save in the game? Are there certain check point type things?*



only one check point

----------


## Gothlark

Anima-I'll see what I can do.
Scwigglie-There is a check point but for the time being you can press escape and choose "Remember" to save

----------


## Umbrasquall

Lol is load 'recall' then?

----------


## Gothlark

I already said, but I'll reiterate, "dream" is load.  However, "recall" is a good idea, I'll consider it.

----------


## Lomebririon

Can I be in it? I'll make you a chipset of me for it.

----------


## Lomebririon

Me and Aphius decided to put our chipsets and facesets on the same files, to save us both uploading and stuff and to save you the trouble of importing twice as many.

----------


## nightowl

nevermind  ::D:  

btw, they are awesome...i wonder how i am going to be depicted as....

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by Lomebririon_
> *Me and Aphius decided to put our chipsets and facesets on the same files, to save us both uploading and stuff and to save you the trouble of importing twice as many.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!  I'll make sure to remember to put you guys in the thanks area for making these.

----------


## Scwigglie

How do you make those chipsets? Is it particularly difficult?

----------


## Anima

How do you get the messages to display.  I've tried to make them work on a game im making but they don't show up!

----------


## Gothlark

nightowl-You are kind of like a faceless green ghost ball.
Scwigglie-It's not too difficult.  Just tedious, and it takes a long time.
Anima-Click the help button in RM2K for some basic help like that.  Also, look at my game's events for a better idea of what to do.

----------


## Anima

I think it's something with my computer cuz now yours arn't displaying either.

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

Would it be possible for Comrade Stalin to make a brief appearance in this game? Heh, my own Soviet Dream Sequence 8)

----------


## Gothlark

I'll see what I can do.  However, Anima, I haven't the slightest what you should look like.  As far as your role is concerned I think I have a pretty good idea for both of you.

----------


## Anima

I've  fix the problem.  I made disk with the RPT and the text has somehow appereaed.


Better not to ask questions eh?

By the way as for facesets i'll get to make it .  I know what u;ll use.

----------


## Gothlark

It's good that you got it to work, and I'm glad you'll make the faceset.  However, as far as the charset is conserned I wonder how you would look.

----------


## Anima

Just use the default character set for now.  Char1 top row, third over.

BTW how do you make screenshots?

if you need to ask i ave a video capture card with my vidoe card.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *How do you make those chipsets? Is it particularly difficult?*



Nope, I make them using photoshop because its easy to move things and re-colour other stuff.   :smiley:  

Also becuase the ones you export from RM2K are in 'indexed colour' so it restricts the amount of colours you can use, so you just tick RGB colour.  ::D: 





> BTW how do you make screenshots?[/b]



Press the print screen key on your keyboard and paste the image into paint or photoshop.

----------


## Naruto

I made a gam like this easily with a program another person made, had all the sprites and stuff ready to go. Music, maps, characters everything included. Ill check your game out when links work  :tongue2:

----------


## Anima

Thanks Aphius!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v421/Ryt...nimaChipset.bmp
MY face set

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> *Finally, a working link.  Thanks goes to Kaniaz for hosting it.  Remember it's still pretty beta and only a demo.
> http://springfieldwesterntack.com/kstuff/d...e/ldguy/TED.zip
> So you do this:
> http://www.winsite.com/bin/Search?id=2500000036460 (EDIT:Number 8 and number 6) 
> So you'll have a folder called (for example) RM2K that has the RM2K components in it and a folder called RTP also in it.  Then you unzip my game to that folder.
> You don't need the RM2K part but it allows you to make your own games relatively easily.  The RTP part is needed.
> You select the RPG_RT.EXE file to play.  Arrows move, enter selects/continues dialogue, and F12 brings you to the title screen.   On the title screen, sleep starts the game, dream continues the game (if you have a saved spot), and wake up ends the game.
> I hope everything works this time.*



This is the post with the working stuff Naruto.  It was on the second page.  :tongue2:    This program does come with everything you would need but I want the graphics to be customized, it makes things look better and makes things more satisfying.  Thanks Anima/Aphius.  Do you think I should update the face graphics for OpheliaBlue and O'nus because of the new avatars?  To update, I now have Squall, ffx-dreamz, nightowl, Aphius, Lomebririon, Kaniaz, pOOp, Alaurast, Evanescent, Jin, Scwigglie, Truthbearer, and myself's graphics ready.  I had O'nus and OpheliaBlue's graphics ready, but now I have to update their faces.  I still have icedawg, wasup, Anima, and Joseph_Stalin to go.  After that I can get the chipset, set up the level, and finally put everyone in it.  Hope I got everyone and everything down ther.  ::D: 
(EDIT: Oh, yeah.  Seeker, Paperdoll EP, and gameover might be in it aswell.)

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by LDGuy+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(LDGuy)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-LDGuy
> 			
> 		
> ...



Don't worry about updating it - anything you use will be fine, and everyone around here will know who it's supposed to be  ::wink::

----------


## Gothlark

Oh well, I already updated the faces.  It wasn't that big of a deal.  It only took me a couple of minutes.

----------


## Anima

You have inspired me to make my own game.

THank you Ldguy,

Btw can't wait to see all of us in yours.

----------


## gameover

WHen I play the game the screens all mesed up. What should be at the top is at the bottom. Its not right. And I walk off the screena  lot. Somethings wrong here!

----------


## Gothlark

I really couldn't say what's wrong.  Sorry, but I haven't encountered anything like that.  You got the same download as everyone else that it worked for.  Maybe your graphics card is messed up?

----------


## gameover

well shit. What am I supposed to do. Everyhtin else works on this computer. ITs like the picture is off center so the top goes so high that it appears on the bottom. get it? If anyone has any ideas Id appreciate it. I wanna try this game.

----------


## Scwigglie

Maybe try redownloading it? Or close every single program when you play it (unless you already do that anyway). Or download that program that lets you make your own games and open his game in that and play it from there..

----------


## wasup

Re adjust your moniter.

----------


## Umbrasquall

I'm pretty sure it's something with your computer settings. I had the same problem a couple of years ago when I was playing FF7. 

(Of course that's an entirely different game, but the point is it's not the software's problem.) 

You could run the game from the rpgm2k so it doesn't go fullscreen like Scwigglie suggested.

----------


## gameover

Well, what should I readjust it to? Wht should I change?

----------


## gameover

ok...I got it working. How much of the game is done? Only past freddy? THen it says demo over.

----------


## Gothlark

I've had to work on graphics the past couple of days but now that I'm done that I've started on Dream Views Kingdom.  I've started on the village area and have finished the entry exam area.
P.S. Did you like it?

----------


## gameover

it was a cool start. Im anxious to see the rest. 

Im trying to take a hand at creating a game myself but I just dont get it. I cant figure out how to get one event to work in anyway. ALl I can do is get some guy to wander around aimlessly.

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *it was a cool start. Im anxious to see the rest. 
> 
> Im trying to take a hand at creating a game myself but I just dont get it. I cant figure out how to get one event to work in anyway. ALl I can do is get some guy to wander around aimlessly.*



WHOO, me too! I can get him to bump into something and a message pop up, too.   ::D:  

Okay, if you make your own charsets/sprites thingies, do you upload a bunch of separate images or all of them together on one background? I think it's the latter, but I don't get how that works.. meh.

----------


## Gothlark

You have to have it in certain dimensions and a certain setup, but yes, it's best to package them as an eight pack.  Anything greater than an eight pack won't work.  Open a character sprite from RTP to get an idea of the dimensions and setup.  On the link to RTP and RM2K is a program called Idraw.  This is the program I use.  You have to have the picture the dimensions of an eight pack to import it anyways.  The background has to be a solid colour.  When you import it you pick the background colour and it will blink.  This means it's selected as tranparent.  Try looking under help in the program for an idea of how to make events and work with the program's interface.  Hope I got everything down.  ::D:

----------


## Gothlark

I'm unsure if I'm happy with this level.  I think it's good, however not as good as the last one and the intro.  Here's a link to the update: http://springfieldwesterntack.com/kstuff/d.../ldguy/TED2.zip
Hope you like it.  If you don't, please tell me why so I can make it better.  It would probably be best to overwrite the old one.  If you don't already have the old one, please refer to the second and fourth pages to learn how to make the game work.

----------


## Anima

Not bad so far.

Might try to add name tags so we can identify people.

----------


## DML Vertigo

I really like where this is going. Keep working on it. I'd like to see the final result.  :smiley:

----------


## Gothlark

By the way.  To save press escape and select "Remember" this will bring up the save menu.  I know of a few spelling mistakes and what not that I've fixed for the next update.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by LDGuy_
> *By the way. *To save press escape and select \"Remember\" this will bring up the save menu. *I know of a few spelling mistakes and what not that I've fixed for the next update.*



he told me this AFTER i beat it haha...i;ll have to start over ;_;

btw....love the game..it's awesome..especially my part ^_^. sorry, but soul stealers overall rule.

i loved how there were inside jokes and all...=D

----------


## Anima

He cool I speak!!!!

BTW: I'm the large armored guy with wings making art in the basement when JS comes a gripes lol

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

I just finished downloading and playing the demo, and I must say, it's pretty good!

Heh, though I believe the argument in the game was a little one-sided! Funny to see me walk out in rage...  :smiley:  

It would be funny to see me come back later in the game trying to turn the medivel kingdom in to a communist one, desperately trying by myself to overthrow icedawg  ::D:  


*though doesn't recall Stalin with spikey hair* Perhaps after 50 years a change was needed...

Overall, nice work :bravo:

----------


## Vampyre

Pretty cool, I like how you put in a bunch of Dreamviews users in there. However I wasn't sure who a few of them were, at first, but that was awesome how Kaniaz was just moving around in circles   :tongue2:  

Only criticism is that all you do is run around talking with people, but it's not finished yet, so meh.

----------


## Vampyre

What the hell, I had to re-download it, and now all the text isn't showing up. What's going on?!?!   :Sad:   I can play it as if normal, but the text doesn't show up at all!

----------


## gameover

this game dead? Or is the rest coming?

----------

